# Non-contributory Means-tested Welfare in Italy



## rfs799 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Is it true that Italy has nothing like the British Jobseekers allowance that is means-tested, no 'redditto minimo' as in if an Italian has no contributions or they have run out will Italy really let them starve to death?
Please, no preaching or opinions, just factual answers.

Cheers!
Reuben.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There is no national, universal, government-provided reddito minimo at present. You are correct.


----------

